

Report: Ex-Cop Christopher Dorner Is Now a Target for Drones - OGinparadise
http://gizmodo.com/5983175/report-ex+cop-christopher-dorner-is-now-a-target-for-drones

======
dfc
It looks like he was already a target for an ATM camera. Someone needs to
explain to gizmodo that IR optics do not kill people.

